# Battery leaking acid



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

I just purchased a 1991 300zx non turbo. the car needed a battery(die hard) which i purchased from sears. i washed my car then started it up for a friend when i popped the hood open i saw white liquid coming out of the top of the battery from the vents. i assumed the battery was no good and took it back. i returned home and put the new battery in started the car and no more than 20 seconds later again the white acid spewing out. does anyone have any idea what could be going on???????


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the voltage regulator inside the alternator is bad. have the alternator checked and/or replaced.


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

have u heard of the problem before or is it just a guess?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

when a battery is overcharged, it causes the acid to boil and come out of the vents. stick a voltage meter on the battery terminals while the car is running and see what kind of voltage youre getting.


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> the voltage regulator inside the alternator is bad. have the alternator checked and/or replaced.


i dont have a vast knowledge of cars but is the regulator and alternator seperate parts or are they one in the same? and thx for the help i really apreciate it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yes, in your car the alternator has the regulator inside of it. 
no problem, its my job.


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

thx a bunch i justt got the car hopefully ill be posting tommorow with good news catch u later bro


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

goin in to have the alt replaced 200$ for the part 80 for the labor not to bad but sucks after just buyin the car yesterday


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did you have the alt tested?


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

no i dont have the tools do that


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

All you need is a voltmeter, I've seen small ones as low as $1.99 at the local auto parts store. I'm willing to bet your running voltage is 17+..... Your ECU will probably also throw a code regarding this. And if any sensitive electronics are exposed to this high a voltage for too long, such as the ECU, you'll have other problems as well. You may have to get the car towed to a shop to get this taken care of, it's not good to drive it in this condition for any length of time.


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

Zen31ZR said:


> All you need is a voltmeter, I've seen small ones as low as $1.99 at the local auto parts store. I'm willing to bet your running voltage is 17+..... Your ECU will probably also throw a code regarding this. And if any sensitive electronics are exposed to this high a voltage for too long, such as the ECU, you'll have other problems as well. You may have to get the car towed to a shop to get this taken care of, it's not good to drive it in this condition for any length of time.


its a non turbo. but the shop im goin to is not even 3 miles away. im thinking of just running it with the battery disconnected.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

NOOOO! dont run the engine with the battery disconnected. thats definitely not good on the electrical system. isnt there an auto zone nearby or something of that sort? they do free alternator/starter/battery testing.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

AsleepAltima said:


> NOOOO! dont run the engine with the battery disconnected. thats definitely not good on the electrical system. isnt there an auto zone nearby or something of that sort? they do free alternator/starter/battery testing.


Why? The battery is used for is to start the car. The alternator is used to run the engine and resupply the battery if the voltage is weak.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i would explain it, but this guy does a good job of it without me having to type it all out. 

Don't Disconnect the Battery with the Engine Running


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The battery is also used to absorb voltage spikes in the system, caused by the alternator itself. Also you are aware that alternator voltage is not naturally DC, it has to be rectified to DC, and this also causes small spikes. Input voltage from the battery also powers the regulator, without that your alternator could conceivably put out 100+ volts and burn out every piece of electronics in the car..... It is rare, but it can happen and its a risk involving 1000's of $$$ of equipment in your car. That's it in a nutshell, and I haven't even read that article yet. I loved my old tech school, they were pretty thorough......


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yep, lol, i was going to write all that - i learned it in tech school too, back in 93... 
the article covered all that pretty well though.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

AsleepAltima said:


> i would explain it, but this guy does a good job of it without me having to type it all out.
> 
> Don't Disconnect the Battery with the Engine Running


I learn something today. 

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

wow thx a bunch no idea that much dmg could be caused ill let u guys know how it turns out tommorow


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

So how did it go.


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

all fixed but i need new belts there pretty much shot gettin that done tomorow


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Get with your mechanic on the timing belt maintenance too. It can get really expensive if that goes. Unless you have prior maintenence records, I'd start setting a point at which you know the key maintenance has been done, especially if you are keeping the car long term.


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

im having all my belts replaced as we speak so im sure he will make sure everything is in order


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Timing belt is kinda buried behind some covers. I doubt he'll check that unless specifically asked to. A quick call is all it takes........


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

ill have to ask when i go in im goin to pick up the car right now having a problem with driver side power window has power and ground he thinks its cuz its been sitting any suggestions


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Maybe, but normally it shouldn't matter how long it's been sitting.


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

still doenst work i had the guy test all the switches and he told me it has power ground and should work he told me definetly not time to put a new motor in but maybe to tinker with it some.


----------

